# VCDS what tweaks ?



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Had a look in the knowledge base and could not find any posts covering this topic so thought it would be a worthwhile thread for people to post what tweaks can be done to the TT with VCDS with instruction on how to carry these out.

Any info very much appreciated


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I've added .....
fog light assist ( each fog lights up depending of direction of steering )

Changed dash to needles only without lights on

Added welcome home lighting in dis ( yet to add the wiring to activate lights )

Beeps on lock from fob

Comfort closing of windows ( don't know why this wasn't already on )

Removed seat belt chime

Added footwell lighting and puddle lights


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Any instructions ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

gogs said:


> Any instructions ?


Open laptop 
Find option 
Tick box 
Save

Lmfao

For which bit mate ? 
I use tapacrap on my phone so typing is a pain with these big thumbs ! Lol


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha, yeah think I coukd just about manage the first part of your instruction ;-)
I also use tapa mate, had hoped maybe the thread could include coding etc for each mod/change possible, big ask i guess


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Some stuff I've done

Lock beep
Central Electronics: Byte 5: Bit 1 Locking Confirmation via Horn active

Fogs on when cornering
Central Electronics: Byte 14: Bit 7 Cornering Lights via Front Fog Lights active
Central Electronics: Byte 26: Bit 6 Enabling Cornering Light with Reverse Gear active

Hazard lights on ABS
Central Electronics: Byte 16: Bit 2 Emergency Brake Flashing via Turn Signals active

Comfort turn blinks to 5
Central Electronics: Adaptation: Comfort Turn Signals

Calibrate MPG
Instruments: Adaptation: Consumption Correction
Originally 100. New Adaptation Value = Old Adaptation Value * Old Display Value / Calculated Consumption
x = 100 * 51.8 / 46.6
x = 111 - so need to enter 111 as new value

Highway Light
Central Electronics: Component 2 - 8K0 910 557 - REGENLICHTSEN: Byte 0: Bit 0 Highway Light Function active

Rain Light
Central Electronics: Component 2 - 8K0 910 557 - REGENLICHTSEN: Byte 0: Bit 1

Light Activation
Central Electronics: Component 2 - 8K0 910 557 - REGENLICHTSEN: Byte 0: Bit 3-4 Light Activation Threshold.
Normal is 00. Values of 20% 40% and 60% make lights come on earlier. Try 60%
If no good, try altering Byte 1 Light Sensor Correction from 73%

Rear spoiler lowering when lock
Central Electronics: Byte 13: Bit 7 Rear Spoiler Comfort Lowering via Door Lock active

Tear wipe
Central Electronics: Component 1 - 8JA 955 119A Wischer AU354: Byte 1: Bit 3 Tear Wiping active - untick

Sidelights as DRLs
Central Electronics:
Byte 18: Originally coded as 56 = Halogen headlights RoW (Rest of World) with DRLs Scandanavian (uses the headlights)
Change to 57 = Halogen headlights NAR (North American Region) which turns on the headlights for the DRLs but also turns on the side marker lights front and rear)
Byte 11: enable PRLs (permanent running lights) which will turn on the headlights as DRLs
Byte 24: turn the brightness down to 01% - this basically turns off the headlights again (they are still 'on' but at 1% brightness, which is not enough to light the bulbs - 0% would turn them on to 100%)
Byte 15: Set Bit 7 on manually to see new DIS option
Go to the DIS and make sure 'Daytime Lights' is ticked

Unlock beep
Central Electronics: Byte 5: Bit 4 Unlocking Confirmation via Horn active

TPM active
Central Electronics: Byte 8: Bit 7 Tire Pressure Monitoring installed/active


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice one Mark


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Mark 
I've done the above but is there s way of having just the sides as drl without having to have the rear lights on ? 
Thanks


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

1wheelonly said:


> Mark
> I've done the above but is there s way of having just the sides as drl without having to have the rear lights on ?
> Thanks


Not as far as I can see. Having the rear sidelights on isn't a problem, is it?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

m-a-r-k said:


> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> > Mark
> ...


No mate not at all, just wondered really


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Activated emergency brake flash light (the Hazard lights on ABS) ? also disabled the front fogs, both were slightly different bytes to what mark listed, also i cant find the option for lowering the spoiler on lock in any of the bytes :-(


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

I've also done some mods
1. When lights of only red needles light on.
2. Turn signals as drl on %30
3. City lights always off

But i see some options i also want to activate


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I had coming home lights enabled


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep, thats also in central electrics, already on the TTS via a button


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Gordon I had another one where my foglight illuminates when my brake lights do at motorway speeds you might know better than me


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I seen that option when flicking through the bytes but wasnt sure that would be legal !


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

If it stops someone from stuffing my back end to be honest there is nothing to suggest its illegal can't think of any con and use offences


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I may enable that function ;-)


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

What's the bits and bytes for it ?

And does anyone know a bit more in depth ways of CH/LH lights 
I've activated mine, got it in my dis but still no good, only have the flash main beam function to activate CH lights only


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

gogs said:


> Yep, thats also in central electrics, already on the TTS via a button


I also have it on my 2007 pro line as standard with a button. You can also adjust the seconds when enabled


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I must confess to having this function switched off most of the time !


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

I enabled the beep on lock, emergency brake lights and the follow me home lights. Tried to do the cornering fog lights, but garage said it would not work even though the option was there to select.

Any ideas?

Iain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

Fog light when turning works with mine, but i dont like the look of it.


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

@ScoTTish What model do you have? I enabled Fog lights as turning lights for my car today. It's a 57 Plate (MY08) TT Coupe 2.0TFSi


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Mine is an 08 TTS roadster.


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

I reckon it should work then. You need to set the following in 09 - Central Electronics (Subsystem 0)

- Byte 23 bit 2 - Set to 1 (This enables the turn light logic)
- Byte 23 bits 3-4 - Select 08 - Enable Turn via Fogs from the drop down menu (This ensures it is the fogs that light up)

Both of these settings need to be set correctly to make it work 

Give it a go and let me know how you get on.


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

neilneil2000 said:


> I reckon it should work then. You need to set the following in 09 - Central Electronics (Subsystem 0)
> 
> - Byte 23 bit 2 - Set to 1 (This enables the turn light logic)
> - Byte 23 bits 3-4 - Select 08 - Enable Turn via Fogs from the drop down menu (This ensures it is the fogs that light up)
> ...


Thanks ever so much, will drop by JKM and see if they can give it a quick go..


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

No worries, good luck!


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

anyone know how to delete the the front fogs and stop the spoiler form lifting at 70 ?
[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Fog delete is in module 9, go into long coding and just untick front fogs fitted option, close the screen and select "do it"


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone know the spoiler tweak


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Be in central electrics mate, module 9, long coding, just need to look through each byte until you find the tick box thats related to the spoiler


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks gordon


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

gogs said:


> Fog delete is in module 9, go into long coding and just untick front fogs fitted option, close the screen and select "do it"


Thanks Gogs... sorry for the delay with the reply.... soon busy.....


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

Tried tonight but couldnt find this anywhere...

Rear spoiler lowering when lock
Central Electronics: Byte 13: Bit 7 Rear Spoiler Comfort Lowering via Door Lock active


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

boosted said:


> Tried tonight but couldnt find this anywhere...
> 
> Rear spoiler lowering when lock
> Central Electronics: Byte 13: Bit 7 Rear Spoiler Comfort Lowering via Door Lock active


that bit and byte may not relate to your car,!the CEM 09 changed on 2010 models onwards so need to know the year of your car to help 
Your CEM part number would be better

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

boosted said:


> Tried tonight but couldnt find this anywhere...
> 
> Rear spoiler lowering when lock
> Central Electronics: Byte 13: Bit 7 Rear Spoiler Comfort Lowering via Door Lock active


I don't believe this works off the key-fob, as far as I'm aware you beed to put the key in the lock and turn, seems a bit pointless if this is the case :-(

I did fund this when i was messing around a few weeks back but didn't bother enabling it, i'll see if i can find it again and post up the location


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to have the rear DRLs on permanently on my 2014 TT 2.0TFSI S Line Roadster. I copied the following >

Sidelights as DRLs
Central Electronics:
Byte 18: Originally coded as 56 = Halogen headlights RoW (Rest of World) with DRLs Scandanavian (uses the headlights)
Change to 57 = Halogen headlights NAR (North American Region) which turns on the headlights for the DRLs but also turns on the side marker lights front and rear)

So all I need do is select Central Electronics then byte 18 and change code from 56 to 57, is this correct?
As a VCDS virgin, I am a bit nervous and would appreciate your confirmation.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I set my rear lights to come on with the DRLs for a trip to Norway.

Central Electronics Controller and Byte 18 is correct.

On a 2014 car you may have an option for Halogen headlights NAR (North American Region) in the tick box list.
Otherwise you have to go into Long Coding and do the change there.

Just make sure to copy down the entire long code before you change anything!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

My tail lights were coded to be permanently on with my Drl's...seems to make sense. I can however switch off all external lights ignition on or off. No idea though what coding requirements are.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Templar said:


> My tail lights were coded to be permanently on with my Drl's...seems to make sense. .


Makes sense to me too, but standard for all Audis is front DRLs only for UK, during daylight when on auto light setting.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

missile said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > My tail lights were coded to be permanently on with my Drl's...seems to make sense. .
> ...


I ddo not have auto lights on mine Bob but I do like the idea of a little extra visibility at the rear being as a black car isn't the most visible of colours.
Volvo's have been running Drls for many years now Anson sure the rears were always on back in the day, is it still the same now or only in the Scandinavian market's ?


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Templar said:


> I do not have auto lights on mine Bob but I do like the idea of a little extra visibility at the rear being as a black car isn't the most visible of colours.
> Volvo's have been running Drls for many years now Anson sure the rears were always on back in the day, is it still the same now or only in the Scandinavian market's ?


My car is white, but seems it is still difficult for the myopic bumper hoggers to see :?


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

any way to get the spoiler to go up with the key fob for some reason id love to be able to :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Nathanho123 said:


> any way to get the spoiler to go up with the key fob for some reason id love to be able to :lol:


No mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

ReTTro fit said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> > any way to get the spoiler to go up with the key fob for some reason id love to be able to :lol:
> ...


damn ! woulda been cool

I have a foxwell vag scanner can I do these on there ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No, it doesn't do coding

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nathanho123 said:


> any way to get the spoiler to go up with the key fob for some reason id love to be able to :lol:


Don't you think it's a bit silly besides it auto pops up when it's supposed to, why would you want it operated by the key fob ? Be more useful having your windows operated by the fob.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Windows are operated by the fob jase

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

ReTTro fit said:


> Windows are operated by the fob jase
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I thought some need coding for full functionality mate ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It's part of the comfort functionality, most that have asked me to code it for them have already had it but wasn't turned on in the dis

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Right got ya... :wink:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Templar said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> > any way to get the spoiler to go up with the key fob for some reason id love to be able to :lol:
> ...


If you want it up when driving it actually would make sense if when you unlocked it the spoiler went up auto


----------



## a8rnx (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi guys!

Is there anyway of programming the spoiler to stay up constantly when the spoiler button has been pressed on the inside?

Mine seems to lower after a while of driving.

Cheers


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The spoiler can be coded to stay up once pressed Manually so that when you drop below the speed threshold it won't go back down

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Many of these are only for newer cars, right? Don't think I can do these on my 2006?
Fogs on when cornering
Comfort turn blinks to 5
Rear spoiler disable auto-lowering after manual up


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

poder said:


> Many of these are only for newer cars, right? Don't think I can do these on my 2006?
> Fogs on when cornering
> Comfort turn blinks to 5
> Rear spoiler disable auto-lowering after manual up


Key is to have 30 bits and not 24 as old versions do.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

coming home/follow me home lights

is that just headlights on when locking/unlocking


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Headlights & rear lights

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone got a link to a decent vcds system? Not looking to spend a fortune, just something half decent that'll get the job done.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

ReTTro fit said:


> Headlights & rear lights
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


cool had this on my cls I wouldn't mind doing that .. thanks ret


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Nathanho123 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > Headlights & rear lights
> ...


Only possible on pre facelift cars as they don't require the light sensor

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

ReTTro fit said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> > ReTTro fit said:
> ...


so I'm able to do it on mine? its an 07 with no xenons or light sensor ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

sweeeet I just replied to you in the other post aswel lol seeing if that cable would be ok :lol:


----------



## Alex.JJ (Jan 25, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> The spoiler can be coded to stay up once pressed Manually so that when you drop below the speed threshold it won't go back down
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I tried to find this in VCDS.. Can't seem too, were would I find it?

Car is 2008 MY


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Not an option on pre facelift

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Finchy (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey All, been making some tweaks in VCDS, but i can't see the option for comfort blinks on my 2007. I've looked everywhere i can think of, it's not in adaption in cent elec.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

anyone know if you can activate auto fold door mirrors on lock?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

55JWB said:


> anyone know if you can activate auto fold door mirrors on lock?


No you can't

But you can modify your door looms with additional relays to make it happen

Here's mine 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

Really wish i could get windows down/up on remote on my 09. I hear thats not available on pre facelift. Not sure why though 

Can anyone guide me on how to disable TPMS? My winter wheels dont have them.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Windows from fob is possible on pre facelift 
In fact it's actually better !!! 
There is also an auto function that allows only one press for them to go up

On a facelift you have to hold the button for the duration

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

VCDS - module 19 CAN Gateway -> Installation List untick TPMS Module 65-> > Do It -> Done

Cycle Ignition

VCDS - module 17 Instruments -> Coding -> Subtract 16 from your coding's first 4 digits (example-Original Value 2129, changed to 2113) -> Do it -> done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Awesome,

thanks....


----------



## tobinaldo (Oct 15, 2016)

What vcds are people using? Are the £20 ones from eBay/amazon any good? For mk2 2.0 tdi, 2010.


----------



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> Windows from fob is possible on pre facelift
> In fact it's actually better !!!
> There is also an auto function that allows only one press for them to go up
> 
> ...


Oh really i thought it wasnt possible. Do you have the coding for this? and thanks for the coding for the TPMS


----------



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

tobinaldo said:


> What vcds are people using? Are the £20 ones from eBay/amazon any good? For mk2 2.0 tdi, 2010.


Those ebay cords will only let you do extremely limited functions. Get the genuine cable.


----------



## tobinaldo (Oct 15, 2016)

Is there one u recommend? I don't fancy payin £400 for the genuine one.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Genuine one is £260

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

I just got this one from eBay works perfectly managed to code my amp today to stop the popping sound when turning the ignition on.

It works on my windows 10 32bit laptop but it won't work on the 64bit version

Mike

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VCDS-VAG-COM- ... Sw2xRYTdjn


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

ReTTro fit said:


> Genuine one is £260
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's the best place to buy this cable? A link would be good. I think it'll be useful to buy one now. 3 times I've payed someone £20 a time to do something


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

UK supplier: https://www.gendan.co.uk/category_172.html

You need the Micro-CAN cable, £214

Download the software (release 16.8 ) from the Ross Tech web site here: http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/index.php

The software is regularly updated but you'll be prompted to update when opening the programme.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

By far the best bit of kit a vag owner could buy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

So how would I change the slash screen on start up to display RS?

I've had a look in YouTube but no TT tutorial on there. The hidden screen does not appear from holding the buttons on the head unit like some other models...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

37 navigation

10 Adaption

Channel 18

Set to 8 for TTRS


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Il get on it right now.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Well I'm assuming that worked.

Does the unit need to be turned off for a while to get the splash screen? It comes on in the morning but just turning it on and off now it goes straight back to the radio page??

What the process for the bose cloth.. leather .. Improvement thing?

Come on expert ;-)

I really should ease myself in gently. I just clicked the abs thing and it came up on the dis. Abs fault!
Exiting the vcds removed this. :roll:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes the rns-e has to time out before splash screen shows again

Go into 47 sound system

Recode it to

Roadster / diesel / cloth seats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you!

So what does that do to the sound exactly?

And what would it be by default before I go messing around.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

By default, it will / should be what ever your car is 
I.e. Coupe / petrol / leather

It alters the equaliser and gives a lot deeper / better sound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

Could anyone guide me how to add windows up and down via remote on a pre facelift? I'm not seeing any option in my dash display via the stalk, so there must be some vagcom tweaking.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Pre facelift should be in

46 central convenience

Long coding

Byte 5
Bit 6 - Comfort Function automatic closure - (The button doesn't need to be held down to close the windows/sunroof)
Bit 7 - Power Windows/Sunroof disabled after door opening - (Note 3)
​
Byte 6
Bit 2 - Comfort opening Power Windows via Remote Control
Bit 5 - Comfort closing Power Windows via Remote Control
​

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

got it thanks


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Pre facelift should be in
> 
> 46 central convenience
> 
> ...


Would enabling this mean the windows auto close when you lock the car without holding the button?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You have to press and hold the fob briefly, once the window starts moving you can release the fob button

This is ONLY on pre facelift modules / cars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ReTTro fit said:


> This is ONLY on pre facelift modules / cars


For a post-facelift Roadster, invest in the SmartTop module:
Auto open/close windows with a double press of the open/close button.
Auto open/close of the roof with a triple press.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

pcbbc said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > This is ONLY on pre facelift modules / cars
> ...


100% agree !!! 
Had one on my old cab, great bit of kit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> You have to press and hold the fob briefly, once the window starts moving you can release the fob button
> 
> This is ONLY on pre facelift modules / cars
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope I have this on my 2011 facelift model TTS


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

ldhxvs said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > You have to press and hold the fob briefly, once the window starts moving you can release the fob button
> ...


You can let go of the fob and the window will go up on its own ???

There is no coding for auto close on a facelift

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Do you know why this was removed from facelift models? 
Was it introduced to try and prevent regulator failure?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

marTTyn said:


> Do you know why this was removed from facelift models?
> Was it introduced to try and prevent regulator failure?


Sorry, I don't know. But safety fears would be my guess. Perceived as too easy to set window to auto close and walk away, and then for some child to put their fingers, arm or head in the way as it closes. 

The regulator already monitors force feedback against previously measured resistance profile (for safety), and can tell when it gets to the top (it will not continue to power the motor beyond this) so it does nothing to prevent regulator failure.

<rant mode>
Unfortunately it seems we must guard against every risk these days, however small, and more importantly however stupid the person was in performing some action (shutting windows automatically with a child in the car at the time = dumb IMHO). But if you weren't specifically warned against it, or more importantly prevented from doing it in some way by the manufacturer, then SUE!

Case in point: The fact we now have to suffer these non-removable airbag stickers (you used to be able to peel them off and I implicitly accepted the implications of doing so) plastered on the sun visor. :roll:

A while back I saw a mother actually allowing her child to bend down and run his hand through the foot level brushes on side of an escalator as they travelled up it together. I mean WTF?! Luckily no injuries, but the child was not admonished in the slightest; just allowed to continue.
</rant mode>


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

would there be a likely explanation why comfort opening of the windows brings them both down but comfort close only closes the passenger side window?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Vanu said:


> would there be a likely explanation why comfort opening of the windows brings them both down but comfort close only closes the passenger side window?


Sounds to me like your drivers door isn't coded for comfort

Add 64 to your soft coding on the drivers door module ( 42 )









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackBeast (Jan 14, 2016)

ldhxvs said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > You have to press and hold the fob briefly, once the window starts moving you can release the fob button
> ...


I need to tick this feature on the dis. Didn't realise what it was lol.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, activated on dis but as I mentioned, on facelift cars the button has to be held the whole duration of the window operation

Pre facelift is press briefly and release and the window opens / closes automatically

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackBeast (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh, I get you now, thought you meant that it wasn't a feature at all on the facelifts. Doesn't take much, sorry


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Anyone got the coding for remote windows up/down by the fob, for MK 2 tfsi quattro 11 plate.


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

On my 2006 I have to hold the button the whole duration of the window operation when opening. Closing on the other hand is press briefly and release.
This kind of makes sense as accidentally pressing the button doesn't open the windows fully...


----------



## AjaxTT (Sep 9, 2015)

I tried doing the windows up/down change on my 2009. Doesn't seem to want to work


----------



## Jordanton (May 28, 2017)

I have done the spoiler lower, upon locking the car mod.
Only works when using the key in the door and holding in the lock position, while it fully retracts. Shame it doesn't work off the fob, safety issue I guess.


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

I tried the enable option for auto roof down on key fob unlock, didnt work, salesman sold it to me as a hard top... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Big lists posted here, not sure how many work with the Mk2 8J.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/archive/i ... 14953.html

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... plete-List

Does anyone know if it's possible to show the gear on the DIS just like you can the speed? It would be nice to see the current gear in big characters, especially on fast alpine ascents/descents, when tapping the paddles.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

As I understand, the +64 is the Comfort logic via Remote, to close the windows by holding the lock button.

But where/which one is the safety part? To avoid the injuries while closing the windows and a hand remains there?
Is any automatic prevention logic (as stopping the moving) not to get seized?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

wyx said:


> As I understand, the +64 is the Comfort logic via Remote, to close the windows by holding the lock button.
> 
> But where/which one is the safety part? To avoid the injuries while closing the windows and a hand remains there?
> Is any automatic prevention logic (as stopping the moving) not to get seized?


Hi, The auto roll-back is standard on all elec windows & cannot be disabled.
Hoggy.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

I can not access the 46. VCDS shows as installed (ignition ON), but if I click on it, no answer. Error.
Idea?

Audi TT mk2, 2014 sline


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

wyx said:


> I can not access the 46. VCDS shows as installed (ignition ON), but if I click on it, no answer. Error.
> Idea?
> 
> Audi TT mk2, 2014 sline


Looks, it gets often stuck, I need to remove the battery or the fuse. Which one is the fuse of it?

According to this: https://fusesdiagram.com/audi/fuses-and ... -2014.html
there is one fuse-box on rear (which has Comfort system fuses), but where is this? Does it exist at all?

Edit: after auto-scan by VCDS, this module (46) disappeared.  But it is in the measured list at the beginning. I am totally confused now....

Edit2: from another post:
"That would be an incorrectly configured CAN Gateway then. One of its functions is to hold a list of the installed modules (so they don't have to be scanned for in turn when doing diagnostics)."

Mine is a facelift model, looks like, everything is done by the module 09. But where is the remote closing function in this?


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

I found it, you have to change in the DIS as well otherwise I wont work! VCDS is not enough!


----------

